# erreur 0x8008001 pour application ipa



## lebron0210 (6 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
je suis nouveau, j'ai obtenu mon iphone 4 hier et je  n'y connais absolument rien en ce qui concerne tout le vocabulaire pour  le iphone.
J'ai téléchargé 2 applications sur internet cependant je  n'arrive pas à les faire parvenir sur mon iphone faute d'une erreur  0x8008001 que je n'arrive pas à résoudre.
Alors j'ai cherché sur  internet, j'ai entendu parler de cydia, de jailbreaker, de version 3.2.1  1.3.2  et tout ça , je ne comprend absolument rien, j'ai besoin d'aide.
Merci!


----------



## Gwen (6 Août 2010)

Tu les as téléchargé avec iTunes ?


----------



## Maksimsky (8 Août 2010)

Salut! Je vais t'expliquer en simplifiant au maximum:

chaque application en .ipa contient un fichier où se trouve les identifiants du compte iTunes qui a effectué l'achat (et ça même pour une application gratuite). Au moment de la synchronisation, ton iPhones lit le contenu de ce fichier pour s'assurer que c'est bien toi qui a acheté cette application.

L'erreur que tu as signifie qu'iTunes a été informé que tu n'es pas le propriétaire de l'application.


----------

